# 5 minute bow season



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

After 5 minutes of shooting light Sat. morn he walked in... 
Mathews Drenalin with easton epic st and nap Shockwave , 38yrds and an easy track 70yrds , best bow buck yet!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Excellent lookin specimen!! I bet that got your heart beating pretty good. Thirty eight yards ain't no chip shot either. Congrats!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats.*

Very nice !!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! nice one!!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome deer

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

wow!!!! great job


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awsome great kill thanks for the pic.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice buck...


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice. congrats..


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice !!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice buck! Congratulations.

TH


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations. Very nice buck. Nothing better than an opening day kill without breaking a sweat.


----------



## jatupa (Nov 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Just meant you did a lot of things right.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

congrats . nice buck


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*congrats, very nice buck my hubby heading home this am with nothing did see several deer just never gave him a shot. :cheers: 3 nites in a tent think hes ready for a hot shower an soft bed. *


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice buck!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice,,,


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice buck! Congrats


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congratulatons!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice Buck!


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

saltylady said:


> *congrats, very nice buck my hubby heading home this am with nothing did see several deer just never gave him a shot. :cheers: 3 nites in a tent think hes ready for a hot shower an soft bed. *


Been in the same boat many times!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Deer Congrats


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats awesome. Great Job


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Good job, seasons not over yet though. Kill a doe or two.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Awsome buck great job


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Great looking buck, what county?


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Oakforestmx where did you kill it at? I have been seeing some of the same traits out around Gonzales area.


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

congrats... nice deer


----------

